# Demission et PMI



## BIBINE73 (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
J'ai démissionné pour l'accueil d'un enfant,  je me retrouve avec la pmi sur le dos car le PE s'est plaint d'une rupture de contrat à la pmi, je me retrouve devoir rendre des comptes à la puéricultrice. 
Jamais vu ça en 19 ans de services.
Qq a déjà vécu cela? Merci


----------



## mamytata (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir, je ne vois pas en quoi cela concerne la pmi ??????

Nous avons le droit, comme les pe, de démissionner.

Je crois que si une puer venait me demander des comptes sur une démission, je l'enverrai bouler et lui demanderai en quoi cela la concerne.

Non mais ho


----------



## BIBINE73 (16 Décembre 2022)

C'est du harcèlement


----------



## BIBINE73 (16 Décembre 2022)

Car elle est venu 2x2h donc 4h a me faire subir un interrogatoire pour me dire à la fin que je serai convoquée encore par la cheffe.
La maman est auxiliaire puéricultrice, donc.....


----------



## BIBINE73 (16 Décembre 2022)

Quand je lui ai dis on a bien le droit de démissionné a ce je sache elle me répond que oui mais il ne faut as le faire pour le bien-être des enfants. Il est le bien-être des enfants dans les 4h qu'elle a passé chez moi?


----------



## fanny35 (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
Pour moi, la pmi n'a pas à intervenir dans la relation contractuelle. Vous êtes salariée, vous avez le droit de démissionner.
Et quelques fois, il vaut mieux démissionner pour le bien être de l'ensemble des enfants.
Si elle pense qu'on peut donner le meilleur de nous en n'étant pas bien (que ce soit avec les parents ou parce qu'on y arrive pas avec un enfant), c'est qu'elle n'est pas objective....
Et on s'étonne qu'il y ait pénurie d'ass mat....


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Décembre 2022)

Ma collègue qui a démissionné pour la première fois en décembre 2021 a eu droit aussi à la visite de la puer ... elles étaient deux c'était la première démission de sa carrière donc elle était déjà bien choqué de cela et elles sont venues à 2 elle leur a dit que si c'était comme cela qu'elle arrêtait le métier ... elle ne s'est pas laissé emm..dé ... elle a expliqué le pourquoi de sa démission ... mais c'est fou qd même la PMI ne nous aide en rien du tout et qd c'est les PE qui nous licencient elle s'en moque !!! bien contente d'en finir ...


----------



## Nounou 22 (16 Décembre 2022)

Parfois pour son propre bien être et celui de notre famille et de nos autres accueillis, démissionner est salvateur. Courrier au conseil départemental pour dénoncer cet abus de la pmi. si la seule plainte de la maman est que vous ayez démissionné, elle n'a pas à venir vous embêter ou vous demander des explications. Cela regarde uniquement les parents employeurs et vous même.


----------



## pommedamour26 (16 Décembre 2022)

bonsoir 
Moi je viens de démissionner aussi donc pareil bizarrement je m'attends à avoir une visite PMI comme je l'ai déjà expliqué j'ai démissionné car j'ai su que les parents cherchaient une autre assistante maternelle derrière mon dos sans rien dire et ils pensaient surement me licencier quand ils auraient trouvé mais bon étant donné que je n'ai pas d'ARE j'ai pris les devants et leur ai notifié mon intention de démission 
Je n'allais pas attendre bien sagement que la décision vienne d'eux je viens de reprendre après 5 mois d'arrêt donc j'ai besoin de travailler et je préfère le faire avec des parents qui me respectent .

Mais comme vous vu comment ça a été fait je m'attends à une visite PMI pourtant ici elles sont très rares jamais de contact avec eux on n'arrive jamais à joindre quelqu'un 
heureusement que je n'ai jamais eu de pb sérieux 
Ce qui m'agace c'est que les PE n'ont pas à justifier leur rupture de contrat mais nous oui... alors que c'est pareil dans les 2 sens 
je ne vais pas me laisser intimider je saurais quoi leur répondre si elles viennent mon renouvellement a été fait en début d'année ça s'est très passé donc pas de raison que là ça n'aille pas 
Puis je n'ai rien à me reprocher donc pas de raison que ça n'aille pas je les attends 
Je leur dirais en 10 ans je ne les vois qu'au renouvellement dans un sens tant mieux c'est que les parents sont contents de mon travail car visiblement on a droit à une visite quand elles reçoivent un courrier souvent diffamatoire à notre égard...

bon courage à vous et ne vous laissez pas faire vous avez le droit aussi de démissionner et ça ne les regarde pas pourquoi vous l'avez fait


----------



## Sandrine2572 (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Vous étiez en conflit avec ses PE ?


----------



## nounou ohana (16 Décembre 2022)

@BIBINE73 
faites un courrier au conseil général pour vous plaindre. 
Expliquer vos motifs de démissions et surtout rappelez que la démission est un droit que cela plaise aux parents ou pas. 
votre PMI abuse clairement. bon courage


----------



## Griselda (16 Décembre 2022)

Bien sur le job de la PMI est de s'assurer qu'un-e AM s'inquiète du l’intérêt de l'enfant. 
C'est le coeur de son metier.
Mais ceci est tout à fait subjectif. 
Si la relation de travail entre l'AM et le PE ne convient pas à l'AM et donc crée du conflit en quoi cela pourrait être dans l’intérêt de l'enfant? Evidemment on attend d'un-e AM qu'elle soit capable de poser un cadre clair qui permettra à tout le monde de collaborer dans une relation sereine. 
Ceci étant dit le bon climat n'incombe pas seulement à l'AM qui certes est pro petite enfance mais aussi au PE qui en tant qu'employeur doit s'assurer que tout est fait dans les règles. Enfin un-e AM étant salarié, a parfaitement le droit de démissionner (n'en déplaise au PE).
Là où la PMI et donc le CD devrait s'interroger sur la posture pro d'un-e AM c'est si ce pro démissionne tous les 2 mois d'un contrat et qu'on se rends compte que c'est à chaque fois pour aller au plus offrant ou bien parce qu'une fois le contrat signé celui ci tente d'imposer des clauses supérieures, un meilleur salaire, brandissant la menace de la démission. C'est sur on serait en droit de se demander si cette personne est bien faite pour ce métier car il ne saurait être acceptable qu'on utilise un enfant pour négocier après coup, ce serait le prendre en otage. 
On est bien d'accord que nombre de PE joue à ce jeu... et gagnent sans que rien ne leur arrive mais ce n'est bien sur pas une raison pour qu'une personne pro petite enfance agisse de même.

Pour moi, si je devais démissionner et que la PMI m'en fasse reproche, je me ferais représenter par un ******************************************************** ou un conseiller des salariés pour démontrer que ma décision n'a pas à être suspectée de malveillance envers l'enfant concerné car c'est bien mon droit le plus strict et je n'aurais aucune difficulté à démontrer que ma décision précisément protège l'interêt de l'enfant, peut être pas celui des Parents mais ça c'est autre chose, n'est ce pas?!

Peut être que si tu acceptes de nous dire ici ce qui a motivé ta démission nous saurons mieux t'aiguiller sur quel angle prendre pour te défendre?


----------



## incognito (16 Décembre 2022)

vous n'avez pas à donner de raison pour une démission, point barre !!!!

pas de justification, vous virez la pmi, vous faite un courrier au président du CG et vous n'allez pas à leur convocation (ce serait rentrer dans leur jeu, elles ne peuvent RIEN contre vous)


----------



## Nany88 (16 Décembre 2022)

Démission =Contrat 
PMI =pas son pb de ce quil ce passe ds contrat. 
Point barre 
En quoi cela regarde la pmi ????


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour je ne répondrais pas aux questions à ce sujet à une puéricultrice. Elle n'est pas un supérieur hiérarchique et quand bien même la démission est un droit.  Je lui dirais de consulter notre cnn. 
La relation contractuelle est privée.


----------



## MeliMelo (17 Décembre 2022)

La plupart des démissions se passent bien "entre guillemets". Là le problème c'est que le parent est venu se plaindre à la PMI, et en général on ne vient pas se plaindre juste pour dire que l'ass mat a démissionné, il y a des reproches qui viennent avec, parfois infondés, et la PMI se sent l'obligation d'aller enquêter... Bref, pas cool ce parent...


----------



## nanny mcfee (17 Décembre 2022)

tient! comme par hasard la maman travail pour la protection petite enfance... j'ai jamais eu de problème avec aucun parent en 15 ans de métier et quand j'ai eu une maman qui bosse pour la protection infantile je me suis retrouvé en CCPD, dorénavant plus jamais je travail avec eux.


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Décembre 2022)

nanny oui surement pour montrer leur supériorité sur leur travail par rapport au nôtre !!! un peu d'humilité ne nuit pas ...


----------



## fanny35 (17 Décembre 2022)

*Donnez du pouvoir à un imbécile, vous en ferez un tyran*... 
Citation qui se vérifie :
 - chez certains PE qui pensent pouvoir faire ce qu'ils veulent car ils sont employeurs,
 -  chez certaines personnes des pmi qui abusent de leur faculté à pouvoir agir sur nos agréments....

Heureusement qu'ils ne sont pas tous comme cela....


----------



## BIBINE73 (19 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir a toutes,
Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses. 
En effet cette maman est parti se plaindre à la pmi en disant que je ne voulais pas accueillir son enfant.
Les soucis ont commencés lorsque après signature du contrat,  elle me dit je paie beaucoup, alors que nous sommes en année incomplète,  je lui ai dis bah nous sommes sur une AC.
Je lui ai dis que les horaires ne me convenaient plus finir a 20h15.
Alors elle me dit on passe de 32h à 27h et de 52s a 43s et qu'elle devait me remettre un avenant. 
J'ai demandé plusieurs fois l'avenant qu'elle m'a jamais remis.
Donc je lui ai dis que je ne pouvais pas accueillir sa fille.
Tout novembre je l'ai pas eu et le 2 décembre la puéricultrice débarque pour 2h d'interrogatoire., rebelotte le 15 pour encore 2h d'interrogatoire. 
J'ai envoyé ma démission le 2/12.
Je n'ai pas revu l'enfant depuis le 18/10.
Le PE n'a même pas chercher pour le préavis,  ni documents remis ni rien. 
Voilà l'histoire.
La maman ne s'est jamais présentée à ma porte, pas d'avenant,  pas de réponse à ma démission,  ni documents. 
Je n'ai jamais refusé l'enfant a ma porte.
Tout cela sans aucun mot de déplacé. 
Échanger sur WhatsApp. 
Pas eu de dispute ni rien, elle est parti me mettre la pmi sur le dos sous prétexte qu'il est question que la maman se retrouve sans mode de garde et qu'il s'agisse du bien être de l'enfant. 
J'ai atterris aux urgences le 03 /12 a cause du stress qu'elle m'a infliger. 
En partant la puéricultrice, elle me dit vous serez certainement convoqué chez la puéricultrice encadrante.


----------



## Griselda (19 Décembre 2022)

Bon à mon sens la seule chose qui pourrait être à redire (et encore) c'est si tu as commencé par dire OK pour finir à 20h15 puis que tu ne voulais plus finir si tard car on peut quand même considérer alors que c'est à toi de savoir dès le départ quels horaires sont possibles pour toi ou non, avant de t'engager et que l'enfant tisse un lien avec toi.
Mais si cette demande de finir plus tard est arrivée après la signature du contrat, même pour l'interêt de l'enfant, non un PE ne peut pas t'y contraindre après coup.
Notons que pour finir après 20h il est indispensable d'avoir une place d'Agrément en Horaire Atypique.
Notons aussi que tu n'avais aucune raison de lui faire la faveur de démissionner (prenant le risque de te retrouver sans aucun filet de sécurité durant 4 mois minimum car si jamais tu perds un autre contrat durant ce temps tu ne percevrais aucune ARE du POLEmploi) or c'était bien au PE de te porter l'enfant selon les horaires du contrat établi, ce qu'elle ne faisait plus depuis 2 mois.
Par contre ce qui est un peu difficile à comprendre c'est pourquoi lui avoir dit que tu ne pouvais plus accueillir son enfant sous pretexte qu'elle ne te donnait pas d'Avenant? L'enfant devait continué d'être accueilli mais aux horaires du contrat, non?!
Quoi qu'il arrive, mais ça concerne le tribunal des Prud'homme et non la PMI ou le CD, même pour une demission ce PE devra te remettre ton solde de tout compte, ton Certificat de Travail et ton Attestation Employeur POLEmploi (mentionnant la demission), au plus tard à la fin de ton préavis.
Enfin dès lors qu'une alerte est donnée à la PMI, peu importe la provenance, la PMI est obligée de venir verifier quele est le problème et s'il y en a un puis de faire un CR qui sera favorable à l'AM ou pas selon les cas.


----------



## MeliMelo (19 Décembre 2022)

Cette PE ne me semble pas très honnête, elle vous dit que vous lui coûtez trop cher, elle ne vous remet jamais l'avenant qui lui aurait permis un salaire moins élevé, pas de licenciement, vous vous sentez obligée de démissionner et même après elle ne vous remet pas les papiers. Puis elle va se plaindre à la PMI.
Après oui il y a peut-être eu ce truc du refus d'accueil qui est mal passé et aussi d'accepter puis refuser l'accueil tardif. Je ne sais pas si on a le droit de faire ça.

Je sais que c'est difficile, mais essayez de rester zen, dites vous que c'est un mal pour un bien, et que les prochains PE, vous ferez une sélection plus drastique à l'entrée...


----------



## BIBINE73 (20 Décembre 2022)

Pas honnête du tout, car elle en a même pas discuter avec moi elle est parti se plaindre à la pmi sans même chercher une entente ou une solution.


----------



## assmatzam (20 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Je comprends que vous soyez déranger par le fait que ce parent employeur soit allé se plaindre aux services de la PMI et qu'elle ne vous ai pas fait part de son mecontentement en amont

Cependant 
Vous vous êtes engagée avec cette famille pour un accueil de 32 heures par semaine et jusqu'à 20h15

Et juste après la signature du contrat vous annoncez à ce parent que vous revenez sur votre engagement initial 

Je comprends que cela n'a pas du plaire aux parents et c'est compréhensible 

Lorsque l'on signe un contrat on s'engage à le respecter 
On réfléchi avant de signer 
Si les horaires ne vous conviennent pas ne vous engagez pas en signant ce contrat 
Dites tout simplement non
C'est un manque de professionnalisme 

En ce qui concerne le montant de votre mensualisation 
Il faut bien expliquer avant la signature du contrat comment est calculé la mensualisation et ce qu'elle représente pour éviter ce genre de remarques qui n'est pas agréable à entendre 

Il faut savoir ce fixer des limites et ne pas accepter tout et n'importe quoi


----------



## assmatzam (20 Décembre 2022)

Je vous rappelle que vous disiez dans votre précédent message que vous  lui avez dis je cite:
que je ne pouvais pas accueillir sa fille.

Donc c'est un refus d'accueil de votre part

Vous dites
Tout novembre je l'ai pas eu 

Et bien c'est normal vous lui avez dit que vous ne prendriez plus sa fille en accueil 

Le 2 décembre la puéricultrice débarque pour 2h d'interrogatoire., rebelotte le 15 pour encore 2h d'interrogatoire.

La maman a du trouver une autre AM pour vous remplacer à qui elle a du raconter l'histoire et celle ci lui a sûrement dit que ça valait un coup de fil à la PMI
D'où les visites pour essayer de comprendre et jauger la situation 
C'est leur rôle après tout 

Vous avez envoyé votre démission le 2/12.
Et vous dites
Je n'ai pas revu l'enfant depuis le 18/10.
Le PE n'a même pas chercher pour le préavis, ni documents remis ni rien.

Et bien vous auriez du notifier à votre employeur votre démission dès le moment où vous lui avez annoncé que vous refusiez son enfant 

Vous dites
La maman ne s'est jamais présentée à ma porte, pas d'avenant, pas de réponse à ma démission, ni documents.
Pourquoi vouliez vous qu'elle vienne 
Pour faire quoi ? 
Elle attendait sûrement votre lettre de démission qui ne lui ai jamais parvenue

Vous dites:
Je n'ai jamais refusé l'enfant a ma porte.
Non mais vous avez notifié oralement a la maman que vous refusiez de continuer à accueillir son enfant 
Donc c'est bien un refus d'accueil 


Je pense que vous n'avez pas agit professionnellement parlant comme il aurait dû être 
Vous avez laissé traîner les choses
Vous n'avez pas chercher à avoir une discussion avec le parent


----------



## kikine (20 Décembre 2022)

là oui clairement vous avez tendu le bâton pour vous faire battre.. désolée mais là
si vous dites a la maman en octobre que vous ne prenez plus sa fille et que vous démissionnez seulement en décembre.. heuuuuu ben non, en fait vous n'assumez rien du tout.. ni les horaires pour lesquels vous vous êtes engagée, ni votre refus d'accueillir, ni votre démission.. et après vous venez vous plaindre que la pmi soit sur votre dos !! ben.. avec un tel comportement c'est un peu normal.. ils font juste leur boulot en fait...


----------



## kikine (20 Décembre 2022)

BIBINE73 a dit: 


> Donc* je lui ai dis que je ne pouvais pas accueillir sa fille.*
> 
> La maman ne s'est jamais présentée à ma porte, pas d'avenant,  pas de réponse à ma démission,  ni documents.
> *Je n'ai jamais refusé l'enfant a ma porte.*
> ...


là c'est carrément de la mauvaise foi de votre part....
et vous, imaginez le stress de la maman qui se retrouve du jour au lendemain sans mode de garde...


----------



## BIBINE73 (20 Décembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour toutes vos réponses les filles.


----------



## rosesauvage (21 Décembre 2022)

*bonjour  , j ai démissionné une fois a contre coeur mais pas le choix parents complètement irrespectueux ! J ai anticipé et j ai appelé ma puéricultrice pour la prévenir de ma decision de mettre un terme au contrat le soir même  . Elle a été  clair dans ses paroles et ma dit c est votre droit !!! Le soir même je donnais ma demission . Fin de l histoire .*


----------



## Jof (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour moi aussi j’ai eu un problème avec un couple de parents sa m’a coûté deux ans de dépression et je ne suis pas encore complètement remise j’ai énormément de mal à faire confiance à d’autre parents là pmi vous juge mais ne vous écoute pas vous ne pouvez pas vous défendre quand un parent se plein c’est un jugement même si vous avez des preuves qui prouve le contrôle 😭


----------



## assmatzam (21 Décembre 2022)

Il faut savoir faire la difference entre une démission légitime qui a une vraie valeur, même si la démission n'a pas à être justifié et ne regarde que la salariée,  
Telle que le non respect du contrat par l'employeur ou un enfant qui ne s'adapte pas 

Et une démission sans valeur réelle comme revenir sur ses engagements au bout de quelques jours 

Le professionnalisme de l'assistante maternelle peut être mise à mal et inquièter les services de PMI qui vont juger que l'am n'a pas une posture professionnelle et passe outre les besoins de l'enfant 

C'est ça qui pose problème dans le cas citée 

La PMI s'interroge et à juste titre 
L'am informe la maman qu'elle refuse d'honorer son engagement mais n'assume pas son choix jusqu'au bout en ne donnant pas sa démission et attend que ça se passe 
Pour au bout d'un mois et demi s'inquieter de la situation 

Je ne suis pas en train de juger mais dénoncer les faits bien évidemment 

Imaginez un peu comment les parents ont du se sentir 
S'en compter qu'ils se retrouvent du jour au lendemain sans AM 
Et qu'ils n'y connaissent sûrement rien quand à la procédure à suivre 

Normal qu'ils appellent la PMI pour savoir quoi faire 
Normal que la PMI prenne la décision de se pencher sur la question


----------



## BIBINE73 (24 Décembre 2022)

Assmatzam, c'est exactement ce qui s'est passé. 
Comment faire ?


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Décembre 2022)

Il est bien temps de se poser la question ! 
Apprendre de ses erreurs.
Mettre en pratique un code de déontologie. 
On ne peut pas avoir le beurre, l'argent du beurre et la crémière. 
Désolée mais j'avoue que je ne vous comprends pas ! 
Qu'avez vous retenu, appris de cette situation que vous avez vous même créé en fait ? 
Si votre pmi vous demande des précisions, c'est cela qu'il faudra leur dire. Voila ce en quoi j'ai pu faire des erreurs, des maladresses et voici ce que j'en ai retenu. 
A part cela, je ne vois pas ... 
Désolée si je viens paraît un peu dure.


----------



## liline17 (24 Décembre 2022)

Le premier truc que je ferai,  c'est d'appeler le PE pour en parler avec elle et voir comment sortir ensemble de cette situation. 
Commencer par dire qu'avec le recul, tu comprends mieux leur réaction et qu'il faut trouver une solution qui soit bonne pour les 2 parties.


----------



## Griselda (24 Décembre 2022)

Alors là où je suis un peu plus mesurée c'est sur la question de revenir sur un engagement pris comme la l'horaire de fin de journée que notre collègue ne voulait plus.

Imaginons qu'un PE vient me voir me demande de finir à 20h15, je me dis "ouch'" mais comme c'est un contrat avec plus de 35h/sem, je m'y contraint.
Puis ce même PE dès le premier mois se plaint que ça lui coûte trop cher en restant à charge et donc souhaite reduire le nbr d'heure/jr, de son point de vue ça se tient d'autant qu'il aura alors la même CMG donc moins de restant à charge.
Mais l'AM que je suis, de mon point de vue, finir à 20h15 pour un seul contrat qui ne me paie que durant 20 et quelques heures/sem, je ne suis plus d'accord. Pardon mais c'est tout à fait entendable et j'aurais moi aussi le sentiment d'avoir été apatée avec un presque temps plein pour me faire accepter des horaires compliqués, ce n'est pas très honnête de la part du PE non plus.

Alors en effet je ne valide pas le procédé qui est de dire au PE que ce n'est plus la peine de m’emmener l'enfant car tant qu'aucun Avenant n'a été signé, le temps d'accueil marqué au contrat reste du. Ou alors il faut aller jusqu'au bout de la démarche et démissionner tout de suite, confirmer les dires par un écrit. Je ne valide pas la forme mais le fond je le comprends parfaitement et c'est ce que j'expliquerai car si on parle de l'interêt de l'enfant, il me semble que c'est un point partout et une balle au centre.

En outre en établissant dès le départ une grille de taux horaire où le PE voit immédiatement que le taux horaire augmente pour un contrat à temps partiel mais également que le taux horaire n'est pas le même en dehors de tes horaires d'accueil habituels cela limitera ce genre de litige. Si tu as affaire à un PE qui veut jouer à ce jeu là il saura dès le départ qu'il n'y gagnera pas, soit il respectera ses engagements, soit il choisira une autre AM qu'il pensera pouvoir balader.

Maintenant je suis d'accord avec Liline, appeler ce PE et faire amende honorable, lui dire que tu peux comprendre son point de vue, ainsi elle sera plus à même de comprendre ton point de vue aussi, vous trouverez alors ensemble une solution.

Concernant la PMI je lui répondrais que si elle veut bien la prochaine fois avant de se demander si ma demission met à mal l'interet de l'enfant je les contacterais pour savoir comment selon elle je dois procéder quand c'est le PE qui reviens sur ses engagements?! La difficulté c'est que nous sommes salariés d'employeurs qui n'y connaissent pas grand chose, qu'on nous demande à nous d'être très au fait des procédures mais pas aux PE... il y a matière à réfléchir, non?!

La prochaine fois que tu as un souci tel que celui ci, viens ici nous en parler, pour sur tu y trouveras de bons conseils pour respecter les procédures et que ça ne te retombe pas dessus.


----------

